# Buying Nikon Refurbs



## BananaRepublic (Dec 17, 2016)

I bought my mac from the apple refurb store is buying refurbedd lenses from Nikon a good idea or something to be avoided.

                         Separate thread link:
Advice on the picture please


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 17, 2016)

I have purchased a lot of stuff refurbed, (not from Nikon, but I would have if I shot Nikon). I have always been pleased with the quality and the price.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2016)

I would not hesitate to purchase from Nikon refurb.  It will have passed quality control.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 17, 2016)

just bought a refurb 70-200 f4 from Nikon, looked brand new. I would rather buy refurb than used


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 17, 2016)

I have bought a few refurbs direct from Nikon with great success.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2016)

Just make sure you're buying from a Nikon authorized seller.
Nikon gives a 90 day warranty with their refurbished gear, and most Nikon authorized sellers add their own warranty so the total warranty is for a year.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 17, 2016)

Not a lens but I bought my D7100 used from KEH 3 years ago.  Never had a moment's regret since.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 17, 2016)

I am 0-2 in successfully buying from KEH but both my Nikon refurbs are PERFECT.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 17, 2016)

Peeb said:


> I am 0-2 in successfully buying from KEH but both my Nikon refurbs are PERFECT.


I'm in a tough spell with KEH as well. I had an ordeal with my 500 F4 back in June bit the third lens was good. My D4 that showed up last night, they forgot to ship it with a battery and the cord for the charger. Not exactly instilling much faith at the moment..


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Every refurbished I picked up camera body wise has been like brand new with barley any shutter clicks, but only lens I purchased was a used sigma 120-400 from B&H condition 9 with no issues what so ever. I only use B&H,Adorama or Cameta Camera all three have been stellar.

@coastalconn,I know mistakes can be made, but to actually forget something critical as a battery and cord for the charger is a huge mistake.That should be embarrassing for KEH.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 17, 2016)

Re: KEH- they sent a Pentax mount when I ordered a Nikon mount lens; then the second lens they sent me to correct the error didn't autofocus. Is anybody there paying the slightest attention? Three weeks into it I gave up and passed on a third try. I've had much better luck buying from random strangers on ebay.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds like KEH needs to clean house,new manager's and or employees.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 17, 2016)

Agree^^^

My only used lens purchase from KEH they advertised as a Nikon mount but when it arrived it was a Canon.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 17, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Sounds like KEH needs to clean house,new manager's and or employees.





SquarePeg said:


> Agree^^^
> 
> My only used lens purchase from KEH they advertised as a Nikon mount but when it arrived it was a Canon.


They used to be very good.. my first 500 f4 arrived with the tripod collar sheared off.. it was pretty obvious.. But it's does sound like they are really slipping. I know when I was dealing with the return the sales manager told me they were very short staffed.. Guess it hasn't gotten better. The D4 does look pretty good for a bargain grade, but have no idea if it has 10k, 60k or 500k clicks on it since I can't even turn it on..


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 17, 2016)

I've bought my refurb'd gear from Cameta Camera and other authorized Nikon place that I can't recall (no KEH, Adorama or B&H refurb'd gear yet).  No problems so far.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow, all the horror stories about KEH are shocking...I mean they **** used to be good ****. But it seems like they have really slipped.  MTV also used to play music videos. Things can change it seems.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm a little surprised too. I've had great luck in the past year with KEH. I bought my D600 and three lenses from them. I even had a seamless return when I decided I didn't want one of the lenses. Sorry to hear other people have had trouble.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 18, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Agree^^^
> 
> My only used lens purchase from KEH they advertised as a Nikon mount but when it arrived it was a Canon.



Heh. That reminds me the time when I was buying an SB-700 at best buy and it was locked in the cabinet, so I asked a sales associate to get one for me and he gave me a Canon 75-300 lens instead, but I clearly said Nikon SB-700 and he didn't know what was and he's a camera sales associate.  haha


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 23, 2016)

The battery finally showed up for the D4 but I'm a little perplexed.. Took a shot to see what the shutter count was and WTH, it's 60! Not 60k just 60.. The dials have no play in them like a really used camera would have. Makes me wonder if it was a display model someplace.. Maybe it has a new main board in it or a new shutter.. Seems like KEH came through after all...


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 23, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> The battery finally showed up for the D4 but I'm a little perplexed.. Took a shot to see what the shutter count was and WTH, it's 60! Not 60k just 60.. The dials have no play in them like a really used camera would have. Makes me wonder if it was a display model someplace.. Maybe it has a new main board in it or a new shutter.. Seems like KEH came through after all...


60 for Bargain grade at $2,032 ???


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 23, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > The battery finally showed up for the D4 but I'm a little perplexed.. Took a shot to see what the shutter count was and WTH, it's 60! Not 60k just 60.. The dials have no play in them like a really used camera would have. Makes me wonder if it was a display model someplace.. Maybe it has a new main board in it or a new shutter.. Seems like KEH came through after all...
> ...


Well technically I had a 15% coupon and 3% Cashback


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 23, 2016)

I bought (KEH) a used Tamron 70-300 VC and it wouldn't auto focus and it rattled. They said it wasn't compatible with my D3300....I haven't ordered from them since. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 23, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> The battery finally showed up for the D4 but I'm a little perplexed.. Took a shot to see what the shutter count was and WTH, it's 60! Not 60k just 60.. The dials have no play in them like a really used camera would have. Makes me wonder if it was a display model someplace.. Maybe it has a new main board in it or a new shutter.. Seems like KEH came through after all...



I'm not sure how accurate those shutter counters are I have a d3s I taken over 60000 pictures on and when I check with 3 different online counters it comes up as 3896 clicks


----------



## Peeb (Dec 23, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...


I'm so pleased for you!

I shared a story of woe, but there are sure a lot of happy campers out there.  

Sweet camera, the D4 is!


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 23, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > The battery finally showed up for the D4 but I'm a little perplexed.. Took a shot to see what the shutter count was and WTH, it's 60! Not 60k just 60.. The dials have no play in them like a really used camera would have. Makes me wonder if it was a display model someplace.. Maybe it has a new main board in it or a new shutter.. Seems like KEH came through after all...
> ...


Yup, who really knows. I double checked it using the Exif tool in PS.. Either way I'm pretty happy with it, just need a little time so I can fill the frame with one of my hawks


----------



## greybeard (Dec 24, 2016)

A couple of years ago I bought a 70-300 vr refurbed from Nikon.  It even smelled new.  I would buy with confidence refurbs from Nikon


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 26, 2016)

I just bought a d7100 refurb, it looks new and had 11 shutter fires. Every refurb I've ever bought was like new. Watch your price though, I've found new gray market stuff cheaper than refurb on eBay. I don't hesitate to buy either.


----------



## Alexr25 (Dec 29, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> I'm not sure how accurate those shutter counters are I have a d3s I taken over 60000 pictures on and when I check with 3 different online counters it comes up as 3896 clicks


My guess is that the shutter count is a 16 bit counter and it has rolled over. This means that your 3896 clicks is actually 64K(65536) + 3896 = 69432 clicks.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

Alexr25 said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how accurate those shutter counters are I have a d3s I taken over 60000 pictures on and when I check with 3 different online counters it comes up as 3896 clicks
> ...


or the shutter assembly was replaced.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 30, 2016)

When they replaced the shutter in my D600 they did NOT reset the actuation count.  Found that interesting.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 10, 2017)

Alexr25 said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how accurate those shutter counters are I have a d3s I taken over 60000 pictures on and when I check with 3 different online counters it comes up as 3896 clicks
> ...





snowbear said:


> Alexr25 said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...



Okay help im not sure if this is the same situation with this used d700 i am buying it says the shutter count is 2333 and it says the image count is 2333 as well in post process softwares, but you mentioned the shutter count is a 16bit counter and the 3ds is similar to the d700 so the camera im buying is around the same shutter count?

I posted all the information in this thread here Buying used/refurbed photography gear w/no knowledge?


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 10, 2017)

Evan55T said:


> Alexr25 said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...



Found this plethora of goodness w/a quick google search D700 shutter count - extremely low!


----------

